# PC Hangs on BIOS Screen



## dataman101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello

The trouble started after I restarted my PC after completing an AVG upgrade. The PC shutdown normally. 

The Trouble:
The PC powers up, beeps once and then hangs on the BIOS page which shows the following: 

Phoenix AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Shows MB id: W7123NM7 V1.23 MEDIONPV
Main Processor: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+
Press F1 or DEL to enter SETUP, F8 to Enter Boot Menu
05/12/05-NF-CK804-6A61FM4AC-00

I try to access the menus by pressing the F1, F8 or DEL keys repeatedly 
but I do not get any where.

In the box:
When the PC powers up: the fans turned on, psu fan worked, gpu worked, and the CPU fan is working. 

Bare Bones Boot gets same results:
No HHD, 1 stick of RAM (alternating sticks and slots)
Pulled the battery, no effect.
Pull all the memory prevents the boot process - no beep or BIOS screen.

PC specs:
msicomputer mobo: MS-7123 v1
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
1gb Nanya 2x512MB DDR 400Mhz 
FSP Group 350W PSU
Evga 8400GS 512MB
Seagate Barracuda 250GB

What would be the best way to further diagnose the h/w failure. Should I spend money on replacement memory or replace the mobo? Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Theres a couple things I can think of to try

Another psu if possible to barrow one
When you pulled the battery to clear cmos was the machine unpluged? If not give that a try for 15 minutes.

When you did the barebones config were all cards, (except video) usb devices,drives removed? If not do so.

What bothers me is the computer beeps once correct? Like its passing post, but then when you remove the ram it don't beep? Correct?


----------



## dataman101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Doby - 

Yes - the machines was unplugged when I removed the battery. I let is sit for 15 minutes. Same results.

No - the USBs where not all removed on the bare bones boot (all other cards except video where removed). I did remove the USB and another two lines where added on the BIOS screen:
Memory Information: DDR 400 Dual Channel, 128 bit
Tcl:3 Trcd:3 Tras:8 Trp:3 (2T Timing)

Yes - I get 1 beep as the BIOS screen appears. No beep when the RAM is removed.
I can get my hands on another PSU tomorrow.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

It seems the post is hanging when its checking the ram, but if tried alternating sticks and slots I don't think the ram is to blame.

It will be interesting to see if putting another psu in it does anything.

Look the capacitores on the motherboard over very carefully, look for the tops buldged or leaking.

Ironically (although avg did not cause this) I had problems with avg and my laptop yesterday, still did not get that sorted


----------



## dataman101 (Jan 22, 2008)

I found another set of RAM sticks to test but they resulted in the same BIOS page.
The extra PSU I have does not have the extra 4 ping jack that is needed for this machine.
The capacitors all look ok - no leaks, bursts, etc.

I intentionally mis-matched the two set of RAM and place one of each (400mhz and 333mhz) and it still booted to the BIOS. It shows:
DDR 333 Dual Channel, 128 bit


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Try another keyboard & mouse a ps2 would be best at this point. Start it up and tap delete repeatedly to see if you can get into bios, this is of course while the computer is setup in the minimal conig


----------

